# Show us your stash!!



## xLongLashesx (Nov 3, 2009)

Okies so I thought I'd start it off..

mine are more  pics of how I keep my stuff rather than what I've got cos really I don't have that much.. soon to change though as I'm returning to full time work at my old job in a couple of weeks and ooh the hauling shall begin!

Pics are clickable btw-

This is where I keep all my makeups.. mind the HK fetish.. 

My palettes are kept on the windowsill which will change soon, I woke up the other morning and a sunbeam had hit my mirror and was melting my coastal scents palettes! LOL





First drawer is face stuff- foundations, mineral stuff, lash curlers etc





Second drawer is single eyeshadows, paint pots, bases, shadesticks and stuff waiting to be depotted. This is also where my shadows go to be forgotten about- e/s retirement village if you will





Third drawer is blushes/bronzers, I also have a mac blush palette not pictured. At the back there is my new sigma travel brush roll! love it.





And the fourth drawer is my lip products. I actually have an extensive lipsmacker collection everywhere else in my house and car other than this drawer, if I put them all in there they'd fill a little basket on their own.





And the last two drawers aren't worth seeing, just backups and swap paraphenalia. My brushes are on the white stand next to the drawer units I counted them the other day and realised I had something like 47. Yeah um.. time to stop buying brushes!


Well you've seen mine, now show me yours!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome Sal!! I really like your drawers, where did you get them?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 3, 2009)

They're Aneboda bedside tables from Ikea. My BF was pissed bc I took both of them and pushed them together so he has nothing to put his books on! 

Eh my MU takes priority


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok so here are some pics of my MAC stash that I took late last night... Excuse the crappy carpet :S

All pics are clickable...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been collecting since Hello Kitty came out this year, so I think that was around March... Not bad I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Umm I didnt take photos of my brushes, and I forgot to include my Dsquared stuff which was in my handbag (sculpt powder, 165 brush and feline).... Pics are also missing some holiday palettes which still haven't arrived... (I'm so impatient )

I'll try and post some images of all my other makeup soon.... 

Hope you enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





All my eyeshadows....




Other eye products....




My pride and joy, my blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







My small collection of face products....




Lipglosses....




My lovely lippies....


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 3, 2009)

dear god my stash is waaaaaaaay too big to put in this thread lol - it would take up a HUGE amount of room!!  When I have it organised properly though I will just take some general pics to give you all some idea of how it's set out


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 3, 2009)

This is all motivating me to take pics of everything!! I only have some pix from months and months ago hehe.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 3, 2009)

Man, Sal and Carina - you guys have huuuuuge stash!!

Aussiemacluvrrr - I am not into holiday palettes, but now I have holiday palette envy, thanks to your pic. Just because they look great together lol.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 3, 2009)

^^ Haha yeah they do look pretty all together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to admit that when I pulled it all out I was kind of shocked at how many eyeshadows I have.... (and blushes - do they have an "embarrassed" emoticon on here?? haha) 

I think after I get these next palettes in the mail that will be it for me on the eyeshadow front... I think I'll invest in brushes from now on because I only have a few....


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 3, 2009)

^^ I started collecting with the HK collection, prior to that I only had mac foundations and one holiday palette.. you've done very well in just a few months! I definitely need more shadows..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 3, 2009)

^^ Yeah I was gonna say, aussie, you have a pretty awesome e/s collection for only a few months!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 3, 2009)

^^ It has come at a price  Barely any clothes purchases... But I'm lucky because mum lives in Hong Kong and every time she comes back to visit she brings me a few. They are only like 10 aussie bucks over there...


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Yeah I was gonna say, aussie, you have a pretty awesome e/s collection for only a few months!!_

 
Hehe.. HK came out in Feb, so you know, it is more than a few months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_^^ It has come at a price  Barely any clothes purchases... But I'm lucky because mum lives in Hong Kong and every time she comes back to visit she brings me a few. They are only like 10 aussie bucks over there..._

 
I know!  I stopped buying shoes and clothes for awhile.. if I do, they will be from Korea for less than $20!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 3, 2009)

Come to think of it, I've bought NO clothes this year except a couple of pairs of jeans when I went to Sydney hahahah. That's okay, the less clothes I have, the more motivated I'll be to lose weight so that I can buy smaller sizes!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 4, 2009)

I haven't hauled in ages cos I've been buying clothes for going back to work.. it's funny bc if I buy a top for $100 I think geez.. how much MU could I get for this instead! So much cheaper than my love for alannah hill.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 4, 2009)

Lol Alannah Hill is way over-priced, especially they are now made in China


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh I know.. I've never bought anything full priced though, factory outlet all the way baby!! Her pieces have excellent resale value on Ebay as well


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 4, 2009)

Lol, I only bought a AH belt from ebay, which I could have saved myself a bit of $$, if I bought it from the outlet.  The jackets are totally worth waiting and buying them at the outlet though.. They are like 1/2 price!!  Only if they had my size lol.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 4, 2009)

hmm.. you've just inspired me to make a trip to the outlet next week! 

aaah flouncy skirt and frock goodness..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok I've done my photos! I'm gonna try do the clickable thumbnail thing so it's not too pic heavy lol.

Here we go!

Here are my foundations/primers/bronzers/concealers:





MSFs/Blush/Highlighters/Powders:





Eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Pigment samples/Inglot Pigments/ NP loose eye shadow powders/Paints/ CCBs:









MAC Pigment jars/Pencils/Shadesticks/Mascaras:





Lipsticks:





Lipglosses and liners:





Brushes (sorry they need washing lol!)/Paintpots/Fluidlines/MAC Skin care/Nail Polish/Stuff I left out of the other pics by accident hehe:





That's it! I keep most of that stuff in an office works paper drawer thingo and my lipglosses and foundations in baskets like the one in the first pic and my palettes live in my Hello Kitty cosmetics case <3


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 6, 2009)

Crikey Mich! I'll get around to doing this tonight maybe if I can be stuffed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to pack my kit for a photo shoot tomorrow so I'll have most of it out anyway.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ Ahaha I know, right. I should be embarrassed by how much make up I have when I do nothing professional with it LOL.

However, it makes me happy so I suppose that's a good enough reason!


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't feel bad, have you seen some of the other train cases on here?! Even a pro wouldn't use as much as some of the gals on here have in the personal collections.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy shit Michelle!!!!  Yeah, you need to stop buying them now


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 6, 2009)

When are you posting your pics Nat?? I'd be very curious to see your collection


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_When are you posting your pics Nat?? I'd be very curious to see your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thought I had a lot, but now I look at Mich's, it is not that big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I gave away/sold stuff, so now I only have 'cream of the crops' lol.  Would love to see your stuff Robyn!


----------



## iheartmakeup (Nov 6, 2009)

This thread is awesome


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh boy Em, I would love to see your stash!!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Don't feel bad, have you seen some of the other train cases on here?! Even a pro wouldn't use as much as some of the gals on here have in the personal collections._

 
*cough*

I have absolutely no idea who would have a traincase (or two or three) like that....


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 6, 2009)

ok well since I havent updated the pics of my stash for a while... here is the stash that has been sitting in my work drawers lol.

It's mainly backups and paints/rare stuff that I havent taken home yet...





Pic is clickable.  If anyone has any questions as to what is actually there just ask away...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 6, 2009)

Eeek! All that is in your work drawer! If I worked with you I'd have to keep coming over to 'borrow a pen'


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh boy Em, I would love to see your stash!!_

 

Me too! All your MSFs and blushes


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Me too! All your MSFs and blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I agree.. I want to see 'too much blush' stash lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ I just realised that "iheartmakeup" and "too much blush" are one and the same!!! (I'm pretty slow on the uptake sometimes :S) lol

I would def love to see a too much blush stash as well


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ lol @ Carina

Just a couple of stash pics from me:

40 perfumes





My past obsession - MUFE





My current obsession - Shu Uemura


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 6, 2009)

^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So if MUFE was your past obsession, and you are now neglecting them for Shu, I think it would only be fair to post your MUFE items to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You want them to be loved don't you??? haha


----------



## iheartmakeup (Nov 6, 2009)

Jen I can't believe that's just in your work drawer! well actually, I can believe it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat- AMAZING! look at all the MUFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Me too! All your MSFs and blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah I agree.. I want to see 'too much blush' stash lol_

 
hmmm maybe one day when I'm drunk? I'm too scared to do it and think of the $$$ spent on that stash! :S

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ I just realised that "iheartmakeup" and "too much blush" are one and the same!!! (I'm pretty slow on the uptake sometimes :S) lol

I would def love to see a too much blush stash as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha! too many internet alteregos


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy frig this shit took a while to do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, so it's not everything but it's all the goodies worth looking at. I've mixed the personal stuff with the kit stuff. I can use all the kit stuff on myself but I treat it like I would on a client (hygenic & sanitary), but to be honest the only things I really use for both is the powder stuff because they don't harbour/transfer bacteria, the lippies, glosses, mascaras etc in my kit only come out for work but they're all mixed together with my personal use stuff in the pics anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My personal collecting started in July 08 and the kit stuff started in Feb 09, geez I'm broke!

So onto the porn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is where I keep my stuff (except the suitcase which I added). My dad made me these boards to put over the bath so I could use it as a shelf for my makeups! I love my dada!!





Eyeshadows, pigments & paint pots. It was hard to tell so I took some closer shots. It's a mix of MAC, Gorgeous and misc













Foundations, powders, concealers and skin care (not all of it just MAC stuff)





Eyeliners, Mascaras, Lashes & Primers





MSFs & Blushes. I don't have allot of these but I don't think I need much more





Lippies, Glosses and Liners





Brushes, brush belt and other tools I use on the job. The brushes in the cup are my personal use and I couldn't be bothered laying them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The kit ready for my photo shoot tomorrow


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ So onto the porn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 6, 2009)

So now for my NON-MAC collection of MU.... 

Napoleon e/s collection... I collected all the NP eyeshadows over a five month period working for them.. Dont really use much of it now ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Other e/s




Eyeliners/brows/lashes




Face products




Blushes/bronzers 




Lip stuff


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So if MUFE was your past obsession, and you are now neglecting them for Shu, I think it would only be fair to post your MUFE items to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You want them to be loved don't you??? haha_

 
LOL..  I already sold all of my MUFE foundation, primers and concealers. What I have now is my absolute favorites, so they are not going anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still do have MUFE N series brush obsession though.

Em,  how about I make it easy by just gate crashing your house? You are only local!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also do have a cargo pants with many pockets like Sal suggested!

Drools Robyn.. Look at all those eyeshadows!!

Wow Carina.. How was your job at Napoleon?  I love their brushes.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ It was... interesting  Unfortunately at the time I worked there, senior staff weren't really well trained on managing people..... There was a high percentage of 18 year old store managers and they had no idea on customer service etc... So I got really frustrated really quickly, but otherwise it was a lot of fun, and gave me great MU experience.....

Oh and I love their brushes too.. I have the full brush roll, plus some extras and they are all amazing.... I love MAC brushes now of course, but NP brushes will always have a special place in my makeup world.. hahahahaha


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ did you get the 88 palette from IMATS? I love mine! best $20 I ever spent


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ No I didnt :S I wish I had though... Paid $35 for it on Ebay... lol.... Bought it before I realised they would have them at IMATS...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 6, 2009)

aww.. well $35 is still a good price!

I use all the highlighting and darkest shades.. no usage in the middle at all! I figure I'll just chuck it when my fave colours are done. Each pan is so tiny!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ It was... interesting  Unfortunately at the time I worked there, senior staff weren't really well trained on managing people..... There was a high percentage of 18 year old store managers and they had no idea on customer service etc... So I got really frustrated really quickly, but otherwise it was a lot of fun, and gave me great MU experience.....

Oh and I love their brushes too.. I have the full brush roll, plus some extras and they are all amazing.... I love MAC brushes now of course, but NP brushes will always have a special place in my makeup world.. hahahahaha_

 
That's cool. I think last year, TodayTonight did a story about how Napoleon staff weren't treated well by the company and Napoleon Perdis. Don't know how true it was, but at least you had a great experience there.  I think I spent about $300 and then never went back.. The girl at the local store was really pushy. Not that it affected my purchase, but it made me cringe to go back to the same store.  I have to admit they have the best lip brush!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 7, 2009)

I love drooling over people's collections!
I'll take pics of mine once I've finished exams


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey ladies. I updated my collection pictures today. It was soooo time consuming :| But it took my mind off of the heat.... mostly.... My lipsticks were melting so I had to put them all in the fridge lol! 

Please to enjoy >_< *clickable thumbnails* 

*Mac Brushes:*



*
Mac and Misc Brushes:*




*Mac Skincare:* Moisturelush Cream + Eye Cream, Lip Conditioner, Fix+, Cleanse off Oil, Matte, Prep+Prime Face Protect, Volcanic Ash Exfoliator and Mask, Fast Response Eye Cream, Refined Zone




*Foundations/Concealers:*




*Eye/Lip Liners/Brow Products/Kajal*




*More Eye Stuff:* Sorry some repeats from the last photo oops >_< 




*Shadesticks/Greasepaint Sticks etc:*




*CCBs:* Black, Crushed Bougainvillea, Bat Black




*Mehron Paradise AQ Palettes:*Tropical, Metallic, Pastel




*Paintpots:*




*Quads Premade and Me-Made >_<:*Cult of Cherry, Photorealism, Smoking Eyes, Gentle Fume, Highlight Shades, Crease Colours




*Quads/Palettes:*Formal Black Intense + Warm Eyes, Fafi, Hello Kitty, Cult of Cherry




*More Quads etc:* Chanel, Testimo, Untamed, Yabi World of Pearl Paints, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle creme perfume




*My Precious Palettes:*




*Pigments + Glitters:*




*More Pigments/Too Faced/Nars/Misc Shadows:*




*Pigment + Mineral Makeup Samples:*



*
Blushes:* My pride and joy >_<




*More Blushes:*




*Even More Blushes:* Mac, Nars, Mehron




*MSF's:*




*More MSF's:*




*Beauty Powders/Bronzing Sticks/Face Stuff:*




*Mineralized Shadows + Metal X:*




*More Mineralized Shadows:*



*
Lipsticks/Mattenes/YSL etc:*




*Lipglasses:*




*Lipglosses:*



*
Nail Polishes:* I just threw a heap out.. this is whats left


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 9, 2009)

Your photos rock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was too lazy to break my stuff up especially my eye shadows lol.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 9, 2009)

^Aww thanks >_< I obviously just have too much time on my hands these days. I still have another 7 days off with not much to do so I'm finding ways of keeping myself entertained.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ I love how you took the stickers off your shadows and used them for the palettes.. wish I'd done that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you steam them off or use something else?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 9, 2009)

^^I liked that too, but then I always change my palettes around so I find it more usefull to stick the labels on the bottom of the actual pan when I depot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I just stick the actual pot my hair straightener with baking paper over the plate for a little bit til the glue melts)


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ I love how you took the stickers off your shadows and used them for the palettes.. wish I'd done that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you steam them off or use something else?_

 
^I depot using the candle method so after I finish getting the shadow out of the pan I hold the empty case with the sticker above the flame for a few seconds until the glue melts and I can peel it off. Don't hold it too close or the sticker will burn and the glue will become not-sticky! Then all you do is stick them in your palette where you want them to be


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 9, 2009)

Magic! I'm going to peel all the stickers off my B2M's now before I take them in!

Mich that baking paper idea is gold.. I've been cleaning the glue off my straightener for months! d'uh!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ heheh it wasnt my idea, I copied it off whichever tutorial I first looked at for depotting! But yeah, the glue thing is ick so just use baking paper on your straightener


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 9, 2009)

OH my gosh Bibi, love your stashhhhhhh!!!


----------

